# GMail outage



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No word from Google, but it's definitely down.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> No word from Google, but it's definitely down.


Perhaps it's just the servers you're hitting. Works fine for me for my personal and business accounts.


----------



## TMarshall (Dec 21, 2006)

Down for Google Apps for Domains as well. Outlook connector still seems to be working however. But I'm in Cincinnati too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Finally found a confirmation, other than going to Twitter. They say it's a disruption, not an outage.

http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1334682734477

Is it coincidence that they just finished up a keynote on software defined networks?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Not working for me. Android GMail app doesn't work either.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They say less than 2% affected. So looks like we're special. Of course that's still millions of accounts.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It's now working for me again. But that doesn't make me any less special.


----------

